# Stippen im Winter?!?



## Die NR 1 (25. November 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen habe da mal so ne kurze Frage?

Am 2 Dezember is eine Veranstalltung zum Stippen. ich wollte ganz gerne mit machen deswegen meine Frage an euch:
wie sollte ich es probieren welche Montage, welcher Köder,wewlch tiefe und habt ihr noch so ein paar special Tricks für mich? 


Hier noch ein paar infos zumm gewäser:
-es ist ein seher großer see
-geangelt wird von eine Steck der in einer größeren Bucht steht
-es ist ungefähr 1-3 meter tief
-es wird geangelt von 8.30 bis 12 Uhr 
-es geht auf Brassen,Rotfeder und Güster

MFG Die Nr 1:vik:|wavey:
Bitte schreibt kein blödsin ansonsten freue ich mich über jede antwort!#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

Auf jeden Fall mit kleinen Ködern (eine Made).
Und mische Deinem Futter etwas Salz bei...


----------



## Gardenfly (25. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

Kommt auf den Tag an. Mit Nachtfrost wird es ein Zitterangeln im warsten Worte,da würde ich mit der Kopfrute angeln wenn das Wasser klar ist 4Teile(verkürzt) Schur bei Trübung 3 Teile max. 010 Hauptschnur 22er Haken dunkles Futter Made/Pinkies.
Ist es bis dahin stabiler, mit der Matchrute aber vorher loten was das Zeug hält ,um eine kleine Kule zu finden . Da geht es dann nur auf Brassen, evtl. die erste Zeit mit der Kopfrute angeln (die Matchrutenstelle aber schon angefüttert ) und nur ab und zu draussen fischen und wenn der Fisch steht die Kopfrute beiseitelegen (aber noch weitefüttern).
Aber immer Sparsam füttern.


----------



## butje_hh (26. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

Sparsam füttern aber ruhig etwas mehr Duft oder Aroma, aber Vorsicht nicht als verschrecker, wenns in dem See keine Strömung gibt nicht so klebrig, ich würds mit leichtem Waggler testen, unterstes Blei auf Grund und ca 2-3cm vom Haken entfernt, 1 bis 2 Maden, oder 1Made eine Puppe


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

Misch auf jeden Fall Hanf ins Futter! Es sollte dunkel sein und wie schon gesagt wurde lote genau aus und such dir eine Vertiefung. Versuch ruig auch mal die Bolorute falls vorhanden damit kannst du auch recht fein Fischen.


----------



## Gufi Angler (26. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

Wollt auch mal in dieser Woche angeln Futter hab ich ein recht dunkles leicht aroma und leicht würzig mit black devil Wollt mit ner 7m Stippe los

Köder: Caster
          Hanf
          Brot
          Würmer 

Woltl auf weisfisch los ma kucken vllt auch auf schlein


----------



## Die NR 1 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

Was ich vieleicht noch vergessen hab zu sagen es darf nur mit Stippen von bis zu 6 meter geangelt werden ,und dass mit der Feeder rute is ja auch eine gute idee aba es darf nur mit Stippen geangelt werden.



               :vikie Nr 1:vik:


----------



## Allroundtalent (26. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

das futter pechschwarz!!!
 sonst kannst du es vergessen, spreche aus erfahrung aus den letzten wochen!

ich würde nicht nur salz mit ins futter mischen, nimm dir maggi mit, und misch das mit ins wasser womit du dein futter anmischst.

Leichtes und feines futter was so gut wie garnicht sättigt wäre auch angebracht.

wenn du nur mit der stippe fischen darfst, dann in verschiedenen längen loten ob du kuklen findest wie schon von meinen vorrednern gesagt.

wenn es das wetter zulässt mit sehr leichtem gerät fischen.

besorg dir eventuell pinkies...

ins futter am besten keine lebendköder!

wenn du nun mekrst es sind immer noch keine fische da, dann mal mit etwas mehr futter probieren, aber nicht zu viel füttern!!!

hanf würde ich nur sehr wenig einsetzen da es ungemein sättigt, vielleicht fein gemeahlene körner mit ins futter und wenn garnicht geht mit aufgekochtem hanf mal als hakenköder probieren...

Sei auf so gut wie alles vorbereitet, in der köderwahl, beim futter, beim gerät...

ich wünsche dir beim angeln wir spass (und erfolg?!)

mfG 
A.T.​


----------



## BaFo-Schreck (26. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

Hallo Nr. 1,
wenn die Veranstaltung an einem großen See stattfindet, ist es im Winter sowieso Glückssache. Im Fließgewässer sind die Fische natürlich auch im Winter aktiver u. daher leichter zu fangen.
Im Winter noch wichtiger als sonst ist genaues Ausloten, die Montage so leicht wie möglich, die Köder so klein wie möglich.
Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten: dunkles Futter ist richtig. Das ist aber auch im Sommer der Fall, außer wenn der Gewässergrund sehr hell ist. Auf dunklem Grund hat helles Futter eher eine Scheuchwirkung, als eine Lockwirkung. Nicht viel, aber regelmäßig füttern, auf jeden Fall nach einem Fang nachfüttern.
Die Futterbälle etwa walnußgroß, ohne "Lebendeinlage". Das Futter sollte ein herbes Aroma haben. Für süße Aromen ist es zu spät im Jahr. Paniermehl mit etwas geröstetem u. dann gemahlenem Hanf wäre ein gutes Futter. Nur nicht zu viel des Guten! Als Köder würde ich Pinkies nehmen.
Viel Erfolg
Eberhard (BaFo-Schreck)


----------



## Gufi Angler (27. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

war gestern mit Stippe Los eig Super Futter Super Köder von Pinkies Bis Brot bis Mais auf nixx gebissen keine ahnung obwohl die in einer kleinen buhne ordentlich radau im wasser gemacht haben da wimmelte es nur so von bewegungen#c


----------



## Allroundtalent (27. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

sind sie auch nicht draufgegangen beim ansinken mal oder als du mal angezogen hast?

manchmal stehen die auch auf bewegung...​


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

Wie hast du Geangelt?


----------



## Gufi Angler (27. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

Hab vom Steg aus Geangelt war etwas windig hab alles pefekt ausgelotet die tiefen immer eingestellt mal aufn grund mal etwas über beim absinken auch nixx 

und danach hinterm schilf windstille stelle dort waren sie alle aber sind nich rangegangen

Und eine Riesige Rückenfloss konnte aber nich zuordnen Glaube Schuppenkarpfen so an die 25pfund


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

Weist du um was für Fische es sich da gehandelt hat?
Könnte es sein das es jagende Rapfen waren die machen auch einen riesen Radau, da hast du mit deinen Ködern dann auch selbstverständlich keine Chance die an den Haken zubekommen. 
An was für einen Gewässer hast du denn gefischt?


----------



## Gufi Angler (28. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

Das war ein See ca. 2-3ha groß Wir haben soweit ich weiß keine Rapfen in Unserem See. War i son kleinzeugs ordentliche strudel waren zu sehe und welle und dies und das flossenbewegungen


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das sich die Karpfen bei der Kälte noch Rollen.
Habt ihr Forellen im See?


----------



## Gufi Angler (28. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

ne auch nicht 

Besatz: Alles an Weisfischen, Welse, Hechte, Schuppen,-Spiegelkarpfen, Barsche

in dem bereich wo ich geangelt habe is sehr viel Schilf Und etwas flacher


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

Dann Tipp ich mal auf hecht!!
Vieleicht nächstes mal mit der Spinnrute hin!


----------



## Die NR 1 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

Vielen dank schon einmal für eure antworten!!!|wavey:

ach und Gufi Angler ich denke auch mal dass es ein Hecht war denn dei Karpfen sind nict mehr so aktiv sie haben jetzt Pause der sommer war bestimmt sehr andstrengend und haben bestimmt bei manchen Anglern eine gut Drill abgeliefert;haben danach aba dass wasser wieder gesehen!|bigeyes

    Mfg Die Nr 1
:vik::l|evil::vik:


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

@ NR1 Berichte doch mal bitte wie das Angeln so gelaufen ist!


----------



## Die NR 1 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

welches angeln ? die verantstalltung war noch garnit erst am 2 dezember!aba wenn die veranstalltung war dann werde ich natürlich euch zurück sreiben !





Mfg Die Nr1
:l:vik::g


----------



## Manni@rotauge (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

hab gehört hanf soll gut funzen


----------



## Die NR 1 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

also mein fangbericht ist :es gab ne menge fisch aba fast nur kleine ich habe 2560 gramm gefangen 




Mfg die nr 1


----------



## KarpfenDenis (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

ist ja wahnsinn


----------



## Manni@rotauge (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

kannste pls posten wie viele fische das denn so ca. waren???
Würde mich mal echt interessieren nur so schätzen.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*



> hab gehört hanf soll gut funzen


Ja gebt das Hanf frei!!!!


----------



## KarpfenDenis (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

hahahahahaaha loooooooooooooooooooooooooooool ~lachflash~

der war jetzt gut


----------



## Gufi Angler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stippen im Winter?!?*

xDDDD qeeeiiilll :q:q:q


----------

